# Anyone use a press tool other than ridgid?



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

If anyone uses any of the other press tools could you please share your experience good or bad. I would hardly ever use it on anything over 2" but would like the option to go up to 4".

Stanley Virax 
REMS 
Rothenburger
Nibco
Milwaukee


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have rented the Rothenberger press tool and was very impressed. It was quicker and easier to handle verses the Ridgid.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I rented Nibco from Hajoca. Worked just fine and light weight. Quality doesnt seem as high as ridgid but did good.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe with a little competion the price will come down.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The supply house loaner is the Stanley Virax. Its gets passed around, every plummer in town has had his hands on it. They have has it over 2 years now and the only thing wrong is the 1 1/4 jaws, they broke


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> The supply house loaner is the Stanley Virax. Its gets passed around, every plummer in town has had his hands on it.


This almost sounds like the start of a joke :laughing:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

What are the price differences between the similar models (battery and up to 4")


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

My supply house rents out the Nibco with Makita batteries, no problems yet


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a Rems 571. Uses dewalt 12v batteries and is compatible with ridgid jaws.

Pros: 
-cheap...I bought both of mine, not including jaws or batteries for 525. 
-jaws rotate 360 degrees.
-since all use is dewalt, I don't need special chargers.
-the design is very ergonmic, has a built in handle on trigger guard. 
-no electronics, pull trigger and go. But this can also be viewed as a bad thing.

Cons:
-Cycle speed is slower then a ridgid. 
-only one service center in US. This is why I bought 2. One is standby in case one breaks down and the service center doesn't except credit card. 
-Someone else said it was heavy but this doesn't bother me at all, hardly noticeable.

Would I buy one again? At the price I paid..about 900 for a factory rebuilt, new jaws and new batteries, I would. If I found a Ridgid at 1000 in the same boat, I would go with the ridgid because of the service centers and cycle speed.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I use a Rems 571. Uses dewalt 12v batteries and is compatible with ridgid jaws.
> 
> Pros:
> -cheap...I bought both of mine, not including jaws or batteries for 525.
> ...


Thank you that was all new info to me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Forgot to mention, the cycle speed is maybe 3 seconds slower then the Ridgid.


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

I have used the pro press system for copper joints and liked it fast and easy but I found the gun heavy for 1 handing it and battery died after half day of joints


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I've used the Novpress & that was a good tool. The REMS was okay! Both are German so not sure if bother dealers are avail in your neck of the woods. I see Victaulic have a tool for their press fit and it looked pretty cumbersome but that may have been the model I looked at??


----------

